# Ruined



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Click here


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

amazing - especially for me as an architect....
cheers Kev...
carl


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

interesting to say the least.
I watched a prog on Detroit a few weeks ago.
Sad to see the homes that were just left to rot.


Cheers Kev

Dave p


----------

